# Windows 10 Technical Preview



## fredtgreco (Sep 30, 2014)

The Technical Preview of Windows 10 is apparently about to come out. Is someone here planning on installing it?

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview-coming-soon

[video=youtube;84NI5fjTfpQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84NI5fjTfpQ[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 30, 2014)

I saw the number 10 in the subject line and immediately thought this was about Bibleworks 10. Sigh... they need to release BW10.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 30, 2014)

Don't hold your breath. BW should have a tablet/iPad version also (probably should have had one years ago).


----------



## kodos (Sep 30, 2014)

If I can install it in a VM, I will certainly do so - other than that, my PCs are for development, and cannot afford to be out of commission . I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow, I finally got used to Windows 7 on my primary machine, and just last week updated to 8 from Windows XP on my back-up machine.

What happened to Windows 9?


----------



## kodos (Sep 30, 2014)

7 8 9 as the old joke goes


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2014)

Or as Yoda would say, "8 9 7 did"


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 30, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Or as Yoda would say, "8 9 7 did"



That made me lol.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 30, 2014)

Download and use a real operating system like The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu


----------



## Edward (Sep 30, 2014)

jandrusk said:


> Download and use a real operating system like Ubuntu



Last time I played with Ubuntu, it was as bloated as Windows. When I do Linux, I use one of the stripped down versions. If I want an SUV, I'll go Windows. If I do Linux, I'm looking for a sports car with stiff suspension and manual steering.


----------



## kodos (Sep 30, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Or as Yoda would say, "8 9 7 did"


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 1, 2014)

kodos said:


> If I can install it in a VM, I will certainly do so - other than that, my PCs are for development, and cannot afford to be out of commission . I'm looking forward to it!



do you mean to say that windows can have problems, what like this!

Annoying PC...


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm no fan of 8.1 but I will probably go 10 when it is released. Tech review? Nah. Yesterday I spent hours trying to fix a problem with my Surface 2. Buggy OS issues would drive me nuts. Oh for the good ole days of leaks and garlics with XP!


----------



## littlepeople (Oct 1, 2014)

I will be

Windows Technical Preview to arrive around 9 A.M. PT, 12 P.M. ET - Neowin


----------



## littlepeople (Oct 1, 2014)

So far so good. It's nice to have the start menu back without third party software. I'll know more after installing Adobe CC


----------



## kodos (Oct 2, 2014)

One of my coworkers at work installed it in a VM, and he's loving it so far. Loves the new Start Menu with Modern App integration.


----------



## Jake (Oct 4, 2014)

I have an old laptop for testing that I am borrowing that I decided to try it on. It only has 1GB of RAM and a single core processor. It was running XP before. While I was not able to upgrade directly from XP to 10 preview, I am very impressed by how much better it runs on the machine. It was a fresh install of XP I just made a couple of weeks ago, but 10 boots up faster (very quick! even on a non-SSD), installed quicker, and in general works very well.

I've been a regular Windows 8-8.1 user for over a year, but I think trying to offer more choice is a good thing. The start screen is now optional. I like that they've kept a shortcut for the search feature, because search in Windows 8 is great. It still doesn't feel incredibly different though, but the modifications they've made feel nice.


----------



## Edward (Oct 4, 2014)

Met 8.1 for the first time over the weekend as I was helping my sister straighten out a fairly new laptop. 

They are laying off folks at Microsoft. They should start with anyone who had anything to do with rolling out 8. Sort of like Vista - I'm sure anything would seem like an improvement. So I expect to hear only good things about 9/10.


----------



## jandrusk (Oct 4, 2014)

Their EULA actually states that they will use a key logger to track your usage patterns. 

Windows 10 Preview Has A Keylogger to Watch Your Every Move


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 4, 2014)

jandrusk said:


> Their EULA actually states that they will use a key logger to track your usage patterns.
> 
> Windows 10 Preview Has A Keylogger to Watch Your Every Move



I just saw that. I signed up for the Insider Program and was getting ready to install on one of my older machines. I probably still will try it out, but it can't be used for anything important.


----------



## littlepeople (Oct 6, 2014)

For what it's worth adobe apps seem to be performing fine. Quad snapping is really nice, as is the multi-desktop feature. I'm not concerned about the keylogger. That's pretty much par for the course with a preview OS.


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Oct 7, 2014)

Tempting. I did the win 8 and Office 2013 beta.
Unfortunately, my request to keep the pen-input auto-pop u (just like win 7) fell on deaf ears. Win 8 is good for touch but a step-backward for pen-input.


----------

